# Shorts Tunnels Elevator shaft 2014



## khurbanx

This place in Medway is no Secret  if your a local like me you know about it  ( yes iv also explored the tunnels 95% of it ) 


Sadly as from 2017/18, i believe it was filled to the top with soil so people cant get down to the elevator...


i used to go down to this all the time since 2013 -_0 i dont know why .... But here some photos i found from my 2014 trip .... When i find my shorts tunnels photos ill also link them too ... 



Shorts Tunnels Elevator shaft by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Shorts Tunnels Elevator shaft by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Shorts Tunnels Elevator shaft by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Shorts Tunnels Elevator shaft by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Shorts Tunnels Elevator shaft by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


oh Appantly i did a video too .. Ecuss the crap sound track didnt know how to make videos back then


----------

